# vick



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

sighned a two year deal with the philidelphia eagles. He has officially been reinstated into the NFL. Opinions?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

The Eagles always were renegades....I have to say he has done his time so let it go. Just in his particular case, he exchanged one number on his back for another.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

good for him he did his time.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Booooooo!!!!


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

I just hate it cuz I'm a Redskins fan I love dogs and I love my pit Tiki but if Stallworth killed a man I mean come on ya know!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I am glad it's not the Steelers. There was s rumor that they were looking at him.


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

im thinking about going to a cowboys game when they play the eagles and maybe make a sign saying somthing about micheal conVick, or something in that nature. he shouldnt even be able to play again, other players have done far less crimes and been ban from playing or have everything they've done in their carreer taken from them and now u give conVICK a slap in the rist for killing dogs... come on i think thats BS, and yes i think 2 yrs in jail with tv, playing basketball in the yard, food day and night, yes i do think thats a slap in the rist.

but thats my opinion.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I am glad it's not the Steelers. There was s rumor that they were looking at him.


same with the seahawks.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

go see hawks!!!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope a linebacker hits him so hard that he sees old Popeye cartoons! 
Maybe one of the Raiders will do it when they play the Beagles October 18th


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

He will get the pressure put on him believe that.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> He will get the pressure put on him believe that.


I would be willing to bet that there are players already singling him out.
That would be bragging rights for some linemen to say, "I stuck that bitch!" :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats what i think also.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

everyone around my area (portland, or. vancouver, wa) didnt even liek the seahawks til they went to the superbowl. fakes.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it sucks. I live right outside of Philly and noone is very happy about it. 
Thankfully I'm a Steelers fan.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This country is all about reform...


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that its good he's gettin his second chance i mean its people in the NFL were connected to murder drugs steroids....and they didnt get half the pressure he did....but i do wish it would have been buffalo instead of phili


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

i hope a 300 lbs dog loving linebacker knocks him out of his shoes that would difinitely make my day :clap:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Xavi08 said:


> i hope a 300 lbs dog loving linebacker knocks him out of his shoes that would difinitely make my day :clap:


Too bad linebackers are not that big.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

For my two cents....

I may not agree with his sentence but I often don't agree with the penalties given criminals. We choose to live in a democratic society and as part of that society we "pay a debt" to society when we commit a crime. Our laws and judges (that we elect or officials we elect select) determine sentence structure. There is a double edged sword where the innocent may be convicted or the guilty freed. This is part of our society. We seem to accept this yet as a society do not allow those who have paid their debt move forward from their crime. You can be convicted of statutory rape in some states if there is a year of difference between two teenagers. The convicted will then be labeled as a sex offender for life. Is this fair in any circumstance? No. If we accept and support our justice system and our country, we must support it. This means that once a sentence has been completed, the debt is paid and the offender should be allowed to move forward. 

In no way do I agree with what he was involved in but I do believe in supporting our justice system and allowing people to reform. As such a public figure, that road will be harder for him that most. I think we need to back off and see what he does to prove he has changed for the better.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

come on that was funny not ment to start anything. just funny and thought people might like it. oh well i laughed.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I say live and let live and live and learn......I wish him the best


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

He's playing Thursday against Jacksonville. I hope they nail the crap out of him.


----------

